# August Shrimpers Meet



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Date: August 21 (Thursday)
Time: 7pm-10pm (or as late as you wish)
Location: Coffee Time @ Sheppard/Victoria Park


Sorry for the late notice, no need to register, just show up ! See you there.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

((((
No way I can make it tonight. I just come to check whether there will be one the next week and found this topic.
Maybe we should set a regular day (e.g. third Thursday every month) so we can plan ahead.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry zzz, the date was discussed in the last meeting and announced on fb a while back. My fault for not posting this sooner.

I think we will stick with third Thursday every month from now on.

Again, sorry for the short notice.


----------

